# Help with shady agent! We need our 10k back!



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi ... 

We are new to Dubai! And I have read a lot and generally I am a cynical and careful person, but we were in a hurry to book an apartment that we liked so much and that was going for cheaps at the Greens. Bear with me, but we really need some advice on how things work here, and possibly what's best to get our money back. APOLOGIES FOR THE LONG READ! Grab a cup of coffee... Thanks for helping out a new fellow Dubaian

We didn't have our residency visa by then (but now we do), nor our housing advance, (2 weeks a go? ) but we did have cash on us, and asked the client if we can secure the apartment by paying a deposit (5k) and if they would wait 10 days for us to get our residency and housing advance. They said no more than 5 days. When we said we will pay a 10k deposit they said ok they can negotiate a 10 day extension with the landlord, and in case it didn't work out for any reason, landlord didn't agree, or our papers weren't ready in time, then we can get our deposit back.

There was no contract in place. No final agreement. No set date on which the current tenant will be vacating (verbally he said sometime in Sep). Just a receipt that says we paid 10 k to secure the apartment x in x address (in cash) and that it says payable upon realization. They did give us a copy of their RERA registration too. 

Our papers didn't come through on time, and the landlord asked for the full annual cheque (through the agent) in 2 days period. We told them no sorry we still haven't secured the money yet, so can we refund? They said yes sure you can refund but let's try again with the landlord maybe he'll give you more time to extend, which he did. But we told them no sorry, we are still not sure we are going to make it in the new extension, we want to refund. They said find no problem, a couple of days and we will call you to pick up the refund.:clap2:

That was 10 days ago. Every two days, they delay, say the deposit is with the landlord and they are trying to get it back. Or that the landlord is traveling. They keep on calling and apologizing for the delay (which is weird, if they are trying to keep the money). We are trying to be nice, and trying to get it back in a friendly way, since they are being nice as well, but they are stalling way too much. 

So in two days, if they don't give it back ( last ultimatum), we will knock on their door, sit down, demand the money back, and won't leave before they give it to us. We are thinking of threatening to register a case with the police, rera, rental committee, and even a law suit, I will even write about them on the web to warn people from giving them money (last resort, hopefully the threat will do). We only have a proof of them confirming that they are going to refund us soon, and apology for refund delay on SMS though. Will this be enough? Any laws to back me up? :boxing::boxing::

:confused2o you recommend this approach? Is their hope for us getting our money back? Since there was no realization as it says in the receipt or anything. The apartment most probably is not even available anymore. 

I hate losing the money. I know we shouldn't have paid in cash. if you have any information to help us or if you have been in a similar situation, what the best way to deal with this. Sorry for the long read. 



p.s. no need to tell me not to pay booking deposit in cash again, or deal with shady agents... learned my lesson right.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

By law - If you have not signed the Tenancy Contract the deposit must be returned. 
If the agent has given the money to the Landlord ask for a copy of the receipt and his contact details. Then inform the Landlord that you are going to the police.
If the agent is lying he will not be able to produce receipt, in which case inform the agent that you are going to the police.
You can also call RERA for advice. Their website informs you of the law on deposits and how to contact them.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Aside from the sms you didn't have any written agreement and receipt of the 10k cash? 

Unfortunately I don't know how to advice you but since tomorrow I am accompanying a colleague of mine just arrived in Dubai seeing some apartments in the Greens I would appreciate if you can message me (also in private if you prefer) the detail of the agent/agency to avoid to incur in this guys ?
Because she also will receive her checkbook in the next week but she s in a hurry to get a house so the agent proposed a cash thing to confirm some apt in the meanwhile but I already adviced her against this, at the worst a bank transfer which at least leaves some real proof of payment...

Cowboy world as usual renting in Dubai...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is never a need to pay in cash - any agent that suggest cash is dodgy - avoid. There are plenty of apartments out there, do not be rushed by an agent telling you it will be gone tomorrow if you don't leave a cash deposit. A professional agent will take a cheque for the deposit and then prepare the contract for your approval.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

wandabug said:


> There is never a need to pay in cash - any agent that suggest cash is dodgy - avoid. There are plenty of apartments out there, do not be rushed by an agent telling you it will be gone tomorrow if you don't leave a cash deposit. A professional agent will take a cheque for the deposit and then prepare the contract for your approval.


This is very sound advice of course, but some will profit on the newcomers anxiety ...


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Wandabug, thanks for your advice! It is very helpful. I will update this thread on the ordeal. 
Zio Kendo, ciao! Well I will send u a message with the company's name and agent. Yes the best thing for your friend to do since she is waiting for her cheque book (now i know) is to go to the bank, exchange her deposit amount for a manager's cheque post-dated. Or better, let her wait. Really. Next week Eid is coming up everyone's on vacation, her chequebook might be delayed even further. 
Wow. The rental thing is a real mine field.


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

Never deal in cash with agents over here. As someone mentioned above, there are plenty of apartments you will get a better deal if you look around, agents are always in a hurry to close the deal so they will be very slick about telling you its the best deal you'll find, just give the deposit etc. Use cheques and always ensure you have a proper written/printed agreement.

Anyways, that's hindsight. From what I understand you have a written note about the deposit, doesn't matter if its on a napkin or an A4 sized paper, as long as you have it and the other party signed it you should be fine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nice guys finish last in Dubai.

Go to their office and demand (not ask) for it immediately, sit it out. Don't take any excuses about the landlord having it - "Then you pay me back the *cash* I paid you from your account and you get it back from them".

Threaten to raise the case with the police, use personal names "Listen John, my next stop will be Muraqabat police station, John. Where it will be your name, John, that I open the case with. Are your affairs in order?"

Don't say you'll take out a lawsuit, it's a empty threat and you'll look stupid as they know the costs are too high.

Nobody is really threatened about naming and shaming on the internet and it's could backfire legally. Nothing to stop you 'warning' off anyone who comes into their office as your waiting though just choose your words carefully.

Out of sight, out if mind rings very true here so if they say tomorrow, state times "I will be here 10.00 am, I want it ready by then" rather than "I will come tomorrow" If fact phone them tomorrow and state "I can coming to your office at X oclock, have my money ready" then hang up and go there.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I know the agent should not pass on your deposit before you have signed the rental agreement. So probably the agent is having your deposit.
But everything is possible in Dubai shady rental business.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

wandabug said:


> There is never a need to pay in cash - any agent that suggest cash is dodgy - avoid. There are plenty of apartments out there, do not be rushed by an agent telling you it will be gone tomorrow if you don't leave a cash deposit. A professional agent will take a cheque for the deposit and then prepare the contract for your approval.


At least 2 agents made it clear I needed to pay cash if I wanted to "secure" a place. That's BS. I am sticking with the larger firms like Lanhill and Cluttons to find a place, even if it limits what it is that I look at. I don't want to work with the minor leaguers.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

A quick update on the situation. They contacted us to pick up the money~! We went there and got a cash cheque Phew... Thanks for your advice. Will be looking again in the greens now! Wish us luck. xx


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow! This agent i thought was shady did indeed work feom inside the Shamiyana entertainment company who did the huge property scam!!! The agency operated from inside shamiyana yet had a trade license on its own "your home properties" , the agent was a philipino called him self mr. Juhn. The sales manager a Syrian called khaled he is also a bank relationship manager .. And wanted us .. And they wanted us to wrote the cheque to the owner of shamiyana who thy said was te landlord ... That's when a red flag popped in my face and wanted a refund! I escaped a disaster... My heart goes to the victims...


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Grazie said:


> Wow! This agent i thought was shady did indeed work feom inside the Shamiyana entertainment company who did the huge property scam!!! The agency operated from inside shamiyana yet had a trade license on its own "your home properties" , the agent was a philipino called him self mr. Juhn. The sales manager a Syrian called khaled he is also a bank relationship manager .. And wanted us .. And they wanted us to wrote the cheque to the owner of shamiyana who thy said was te landlord ... That's when a red flag popped in my face and wanted a refund! I escaped a disaster... My heart goes to the victims...


More on my post and remove any liability on my part, I don't know if the employees mentioned above were part of the scam plan or just victims. Just sharing my experience.


----------

